# Kenmore Oven broiler stuck on



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am by no means a repairmen, I just barely stumble through some repairs, but to me it seems the contacts in the controls are stuck shut, my guess would be replace the controls.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...-Range-Stove-Oven-79095680302-Troubleshooting


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, ordered control board. Elements tested fine.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

relay on the oven control board is sticking


----------

